# treadmill training?



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

how do you treadmill train a gsd?
due to my physical issues and her behaviour issues, i cant really exersise my dog like i feel she needs to be.i know that gsd's are fairly active breed and want to be able to get some energy out. i feel it would help her exersise more fully,though its not a substitution for walks.its an addition to.....walkies! does anyone have their dog treadmill trained? can someone offer any advise on this? thanks!


----------



## MrNatural (May 30, 2008)

I have just started treadmill training my gsd. First get him used to
getting on the treadmill. Have him sit, lay down, etc. giving him
treats for rewards. Dont start the treadmill untill he is comfortable
with that. I had a leash on mine, turned the treadmill up to 1mph,
held a treat in front of his nose and urged him up onto it while
moving. Give him a treat and let him down. Slowly increase the
time he is on, be sure not to go too fast or you my make him
afraid of it.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Great idea for those rainy or winter days!! I might have to try this.

But I can't help but think of....

JANE! HELP, JANE! GET ME OFF THIS CRAZY THING!!


----------

